# ID please



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

I asked your opinions befor, but the outcome wasn't unilateral.

The fish has grown a lot since I've bought him. I do own him for 6 - 8 months now and it has grown from 7cm till 14 cm now !

So please check my new pics again and give your opinion about it









Regards from Holland.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

After seeing the enlarged version of the pic I see barring making me think this is a compressus. Nice fish.


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

That's the main point








Is it a Compressus or a Rhom ?

I've seen pictures of Rhoms that looked exactly like mine for 100%
Though it got some bars on its flanks


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Compressus I think.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm looking as hard as I can but I see no bars here


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is a species I'm presently working with. Very likely S. compressus (geo-variation).


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

That is a sweet looking Compressus!


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

Hastatus, can you please tell me something more about that geo variation?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> broek Posted Today, 01:54 AM
> Hastatus, can you please tell me something more about that geo variation?


Not much to say. The pattern on the body (spotting + bars) is found among subadults and variable within populations of its range. I have not been able to ascertain whether the Peru fish fall into this category. These fish look like S. rhombeus but without the deep red eye. Its dark, but not ruby red. The only thing that separates the fish (Peru) is the compressed body, and the markings I described above.


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay, Thanks a lot !!

I will post more pics in the future









Do you (Mr. Hastatus) have any pics of a adult speciment??

Thanks anyway !!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Do you (Mr. Hastatus) have any pics of a adult speciment??


Haven't seen any other than the one I'm gradually producing for OPEFE. I haven't measured the fish yet.


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice looking fish man!! 
I'm praying for mine to become like that









So it's okay to say that I'm owning a rare specimen ??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> So it's okay to say that I'm owning a rare specimen ??


Never said it was rare. I just said there is not enough information for me to state that it is a compressus member. From what I understand from field collectors, it is caught quite frequently in Peru, along with atypical S. rhombeus.


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay, Sorry for the misunderstanding









Thanks for the information !!

Is it normal that it has dubbelled his size in 6 months time ?? started at 6-7 cm and now over 13 cm


----------

